# Snowolf, I have a question.



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

when the wife and i headed to oregon, we stayed the first couple nights at cooper spur resort. While I can't really say that i would recommend the place to anyone. The only reason i would tell you to talk to them is that they allow you to make an offer on rooms during the week. i guess you could lowball them and see if they want to get a room filled up. like i said, i didn't think the cabin we stayed in was nice at all, and the people were not really accomodating or all that friendly, but u can over look a few things if can get a steal on the rate.

we learned quick not to eat at t-line or mt. hd meadows. we ran to hood river and just brought some sammichs, etc. with us. better for you and cheaper. i guess we were just too old to wanna spend the afternoon feeling like hell after a nasty plate of chili cheese fries.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info I truly appreciate it. Let me ask you a question, how is it that timberline manages to stay open till this time and every other resort in america is pretty much done by then, what do they special. Another thing what are the conditions I should see at this time, I never rode later than mid march.

As far as other activities, I am not sure. I would love to try new things But I am not sure what is available, I have a pretty active life style. 

I forgot how much of a drive is there from sandy to the resort?

It should be pretty warm by then right? like one layer of clothing is enough.

P.S. Does anyone know anything about Mammoth, I have not bought my airline tickets yet, so my options are open. Although I am tending towards Oregon, I believe they may have better snow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

So last night I purchased the tickets last night, they were actually cheaper. I am thinking in getting a hotel like in Welches, since the ones in sandy are about as much. I am looking at about 100 a night. To be honest I do not feel like driving from Portland to the slopes every day and for this trip I can live without night live, I have plenty of that in Ft. Lauderdale. The resort at the mountain in Welches has a good deal, I think i am going to go for it. I probably will take you offer to drive us around, but not sure on what day, We do want to get 3 days of riding. Men hotels are a bit expensive there. Thanks for your help, again, I will let you know of any updates.


When do they dig out the Palmer lift? 
So in all this shour be a good time to visit, considering no road closings and some good terrain open for riding right.

I reserved the hotel already, is in Welches. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey snowolf. . .a Is the hostel in Gov. Camp still open in the summer? It's only 20 a night there. You have to have all your crap out beings they lock it from morning till afternoon. But if you have enough room in the rental car that might be an option. You can book online too if you haven't already got arrangements. Or just cancel them. Here's some info about the hostel. Go to Mt. Hood Hostel

FREE STUFF!

* Wireless Internet for your laptop computer
* Lockers
* Showers
* Use of kitchen and refrigerator
* Shuttle to Skibowl West and downtown Government Camp

RATES – All Nightly
$20 1 Night (does not include tax)
$5 Blanket and Top Sheet (or bring your own!)
$3 Towel
$2 Lock


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Go to big mountain montana if you don't mind a big ass hike and being chased by bears:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

jeez and there i was back in 98-02 wasting so much time just puttzing around in brookings cruizing harris beach and scraping gas money to go to the mall in medford i just wanna slap myself in the face


----------

